# Don’t tread on me!



## Sakfarm1 (Mar 3, 2021)

Wasn’t sure where to post this? It’s a hollow form with a carved snake wrapped around it all from a solid piece of African Mahogany (Khaya). Turned the outside oversized to account for the snake, then hollowed it. Realized that the snake head was in the way of turning most of the upper outside, so I had to carve the finished outside bowl above the snake, trying to match the curve of the bowl opening. I burned each scale on then 7 layers of paint for the scales (each painted individually). I’m not ashamed to admit that I’ve never painted before. All in all, it ended up pretty much like I envisioned, so I’m happy. Feel free to provide constructive feedback!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 3, 2021)

That is freakin awesome

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 3, 2021)

Pretty awesome Scott! Color scheme on target. Definitely one of a kind and a conversation starter!!! Jim

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 3, 2021)

Scott, how long did this take to burn and paint? I wouldn't have the patience. I'm glad some people do.. Beautiful job. Looks pretty realistic. I like the tail stripes. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 3, 2021)

Incredible work!

The painting is fantastic for someone very experienced, for a beginner it's out of this world. You have a real talent!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 3, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That is freakin awesome


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 3, 2021)

This is so different and such a cool idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 4, 2021)

So original and unique! Your painting talent is superior! Chuck


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 4, 2021)

That is amazing!!


----------



## Sakfarm1 (Mar 4, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Scott, how long did this take to burn and paint? I wouldn't have the patience. I'm glad some people do.. Beautiful job. Looks pretty realistic. I like the tail stripes. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


Thanks Jerry. I didn’t really keep an accurate record of time but I’d get roughly 2” of scales done per hour and I had about 12 hrs into the painting. I generally don’t have the patience to sit for a long time either so I’d just do a little bit at a time and I was determined to see it through.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 4, 2021)

The top of the form is also blended in very nicely


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 4, 2021)

Wow.....fantastic job Scott!!


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 4, 2021)

Great piece! Did you use the Mike Stinnett scale burning tips. I bought some recently, but have not used them yet.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 4, 2021)

That is a great piece Scott! How big is it? What did you use to carve, dremel?


----------



## Tony (Mar 4, 2021)

Scott, that is just awesome!! I just love that, one if the best pieces I've seen in a long time!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sakfarm1 (Mar 4, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Great piece! Did you use the Mike Stinnett scale burning tips. I bought some recently, but have not used them yet.


I did and they worker great!


----------



## Sakfarm1 (Mar 4, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> That is a great piece Scott! How big is it? What did you use to carve, dremel?


Thanks! It’s 3 1/2” high and 7” wide. I carved most of it with hand tools. A little Foredom burring and a little rasping.


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 4, 2021)

Awesome. my wife wouldn't let it in the house, but I think it is awesome!!! What a combination of skills!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 4, 2021)

That rattlesnake carving would be a great design for a Halloween treat bowl. Be interesting to see how many kids would reach in for their treat with the rattlesnake wrapped around it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 4, 2021)

Really well done! Ditto on all the comments about the realism of the carving and paint job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sakfarm1 (Mar 4, 2021)

Thank you all for the kind comments!


----------



## aag562 (Mar 5, 2021)

You have some seriously mad skills sir. I could keep $100 bills by the bucket full in that bowl and my girlfriend would never even go near that bowl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Barb (Mar 7, 2021)

This is incredible! Well done Sir!


----------

